
Are You Rich? Where Does Your Net Worth Rank in America? - mathieutd
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/08/12/upshot/are-you-rich-where-does-your-net-worth-rank-wealth.html
======
kensai
"Why are the wealthy so much wealthier than everyone else?

One reason is that the rich tend to store their wealth in businesses and
stocks, and those in the middle class store theirs in housing."

The rich can also afford better consulting and wealth management, which
further reinforces their established prosperity.

